# Is power sand really necessary?



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Is power sand really that important for a planted tank? Could I just get bacter?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

PowerSand is a substrate fertilizer. It slowly releases fertilizer keeping the substrate rich in fertilizer for very long time. Bacter is *supposedly* colonies of bacteria that will help speed up the cycle process. I say supposedly since I have never used it myself. In any case, these two are for different purposes. You can use both, either, or neither and may still have successful tank, depending on what and how much you are planting.


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

From what I have read Powersand shows 'no significant' differences than from AS on its own.

Bacter can be replaced by just as useful a freebie.........Empty your dirty filter water into the bottom after you have rinsed the media in it. Then put your substrate on top. Job done same effect 

AC


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

Personally I do see a difference if I use powersand. Its not going to be a drastic difference like night and day, but if I use it, my plant does better for longer than if I don't use it.
You could choose not to use it and feed solid fertilizer to your substrate once in a while.
Also, having pumice as a bottom layer helps substrate from hardening. 

I do also recommend using filter water. This is what I usually do when starting a new tank.


----------

